# 2015 pea ridge 8 point buck



## habersham hammer (Aug 4, 2016)

I got my deer back from Woody's yesterday. The first 2 pictures are him and the last picture is him beside the one I got it 2014. Both deer from Hall county. No monsters so don't be cruel please.


----------



## 01Foreman400 (Aug 4, 2016)

They look great!  Congrats.


----------



## hoochman2 (Aug 4, 2016)

great deer


----------



## Beagler282 (Aug 4, 2016)

Looks good


----------



## walkinboss01 (Aug 4, 2016)

Two good looking bucks. I'd be proud to have them on the wall.


----------



## wvdawg (Aug 4, 2016)

Mighty fine!  They both turned out great!  Congratulations!


----------



## MFOSTER (Aug 4, 2016)

Great bucks


----------



## deerhuntingdawg (Aug 5, 2016)

Both are pretty mounts! Congrats!!


----------



## stew21 (Aug 10, 2016)

Don't be cruel???? Are you kidding? Those are two beautiful animals!!! Congrats and good luck on getting another to keep them company!


----------



## Milkman (Aug 10, 2016)

Good bucks
Is Greg still running the place?


----------



## habersham hammer (Aug 23, 2016)

Milkman said:


> Good bucks
> Is Greg still running the place?



Yes he is Milkman and thanks everyone


----------



## Oak-flat Hunter (Aug 23, 2016)

They are undeniable wall hangers. Be proud You deserve it..!!!


----------



## brownceluse (Aug 24, 2016)

Congrats! Good looking bucks and mounts!


----------



## marknga (Aug 24, 2016)

Yes sir mighty fine bucks. Congratulations


----------



## bowbuck (Sep 6, 2016)

Two nice bucks on the wall. I have a couple Habersham bucks from Greg about the same size.


----------



## habersham hammer (Sep 8, 2016)

thanks everyone!!


----------



## Broken Tine (Nov 25, 2016)

Nice bucks! Mounts look good too.


----------



## whitetailfreak (Nov 25, 2016)

Dandy bucks. Love that bladed beam.


----------



## cookie1969 (Nov 26, 2016)

Very nice. Congratulations.


----------



## model88_308 (Nov 26, 2016)

Good looking Pair right there! Congratulations X 2!!


----------

